# Nickname on 1099. why ?



## Tiger1 (May 1, 2016)

My tax form have my nickname on it before my legal name i thought the nickname just to make it easy to riders if they can't pronounce your first name ?
Now When i have to fill a form or applications asks for other names you've used. do i have to mention this uber nickname ?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If a name is on a tax form, than "On paper" you have used this name.

You should consult a tax professional immediatly, not HR blockhead.

You're getting into obscure stuff here,


----------

